

Ontologies of Algorithm Implementations - kapilkaisare
http://www.dalkescientific.com/writings/diary/archive/2010/11/13/ontologies_and_algorithms.html

======
dalke
I wrote this. It's really not worth an HN posting.

(Nothing to see here. Move along. ;) )

